# Removing Tannin Stains



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Make a 20% bleach 80% water in a spray bottle, wet down the area with water first, then spray lightly over the trouble areas, let it sit for about a minute, stains should go away, hose it off, if you need more, repeat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go on fleabay and buy some Oxalic acid. Mix it with water and it will come right off like magic.

DO NOT let it get on a galvanized trailer.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Like Loogie i can usually get oat stains off with a Bleach mixture, if its a tuff stain or rust i use Ospho! If its really bad i wet a rag with the Ospho and lay it on stain ....


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Oak not oats 🙃


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Fiberglass stain remover.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Works great.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

GSSF said:


> View attachment 174012
> Works great.


+1 for the starbrite


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There’s a product found in most grocery stores that works like a charm on tannin stains - it’s called Sno-bowl and it’s meant for toilets... It’s a thick blue liquid... Apply with a wet cloth (wear gloves...), allow to sit for 15 minutes then hose off. You will need to re-wax any treated area...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If you use starbrite hull cleaner you will not need to re-wax and it does a good job. Harsher chemicals like bleach, FSR, or acid will require a re-wax or you will quickly be in the same place you were before with stains.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Not made any more, but if you can get the chemicals this stuff worked instantly on tanin stains. Don’t breathe it in. Don’t mix with bleach and don’t let a jug of chemicals get wet. Mix some in water and dump or spray on boat. Few TBSP per gallon







of


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

bar keepers friend works on my oak stains


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GSSF said:


> View attachment 174012
> Works great.


Just a very expensive version of oxalic acid


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Lysol w hydrogen peroxide works great for any stain I have encountered.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BrownDog said:


> If you use starbrite hull cleaner you will not need to re-wax and it does a good job. Harsher chemicals like bleach, FSR, or acid will require a re-wax or you will quickly be in the same place you were before with stains.


The products you list all contain oxalic acid in them.

The tannin stains are getting there because the stained water is getting trapped in the crazing of the hull. Cleaning them without doing anything else and you'll do it again real soon.

The hull should be polished and waxed after cleaning.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> The products you list all contain oxalic acid in them.
> 
> The tannin stains are getting there because the stained water is getting trapped in the crazing of the hull. Cleaning them without doing anything else and you'll do it again real soon.
> 
> The hull should be polished and waxed after cleaning.


i thought the starbrite hull cleaner was was one of the exceptions on treating afterwards but will have to re check the bottle. I may have just learned me something.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BrownDog said:


> i thought the starbrite hull cleaner was was one of the exceptions on treating afterwards but will have to re check the bottle. I may have just learned me something.


Tannin stains are under the wax and in between microscopic fissures in the wax and or gel coat/paint. If you are getting staining the hull needs a bit of love. However, leaving it in he water in many of the lakes in FL will still stain.

What the bottle says and reality are 2 different things. The bottle may be saying no need for additional love to your hull as a marketing plan but there are not too many waxes that will stand up to acids.

NO MATTER which product is used you CANNOT allow it to get on a galvanized trailer - it will rust it before you can rinse it off. It is about $5 a pound and you only need 2 tablespoons per gallon. It is good for the grass though.


----------

